# Heavenly hybrids



## Kal21 (Feb 14, 2020)

For anyone dubious about heavenly hybrids, can I just say I have a 9 and a gap wedge. I nearly gave up the game because I could not get rid of the shanks. These clubs have transformed my game and given me back my confidence.


----------

